# new to pocket squares



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

i'll be attending a fundraiser at the end of the month and decided I want to wear a pocket square with my new suit. unfortunately, i'm rather ignorant in the ways of pocket square usage and would love some pointers. I must admit, i'm a little perplexed. suits generally come with a front pocket that's sewn shut - am I supposed to have the stitching removed from a tailor so that I may use a pocket square? also, are there any forum favorites as far as folding goes?


----------



## GBR (Aug 10, 2005)

Undo the stitching yourself- it is irelevant and your suit will not fall apart.


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

If you bought the suit and are having it tailored, you can usually ask them to open the pocket for you - they'll do it no charge. To open the pockets yourself, I recommend a seam ripper, which you can get anywhere they sell sewing supplies. Mine cost $2.95.


----------



## Checkerboard 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

The stitching holding the pocket closed is merely basting. If you gently pull the pocket open you will see the thread (most likely white) inside. It will be longish lengths, rather than tight stitches. Cut it and be free! (A seam ripper is indeed a good idea.)

are some pocket square folds (from, I believe, a supporter of AAAC.)


----------



## YoungClayB (Nov 16, 2009)

I started wearing a pocket square recently. I held off for some time because I just couldn't bring myself to wear a silk square. I am sure that I'll pick up some silk squares eventually but I started out with plain white cotton hankies -folded and pressed into a rectangle the width and depth of the jacket pocket. I only leave about an eighth of an inch showing. The result is a clean crisp look that is subtle but let's people know that you know what's up.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

JerseyJohn said:


> If you bought the suit and are having it tailored, you can usually ask them to open the pocket for you - they'll do it no charge. To open the pockets yourself, I recommend a seam ripper, which you can get anywhere they sell sewing supplies. Mine cost $2.95.


I just use a penknife or a small pair of scissors on those odd occasions when my alterations tailor forgets to remove the sealing stitches. Wielded with ordinary care, a small blade or scissors will open up a pocket mouth with no damage to the garment.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

YoungClayB said:


> I started wearing a pocket square recently. I held off for some time because I just couldn't bring myself to wear a silk square. I am sure that I'll pick up some silk squares eventually but I started out with plain white cotton hankies -folded and pressed into a rectangle the width and depth of the jacket pocket. I only leave about an eighth of an inch showing. The result is a clean crisp look that is subtle but let's people know that you know what's up.


He's Spot on.This is a very good classic look to start out with.When I was first wearing PS,I would often do the same thing. However, now that I'm older and more daring, I personally like to go with a nicely colored PS.

Here is a link to some of my favorite brands of PS's.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Checkerboard 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

YoungClayB said:


> I started wearing a pocket square recently. I held off for some time because I just couldn't bring myself to wear a silk square. I am sure that I'll pick up some silk squares eventually but I started out with plain white cotton hankies -folded and pressed into a rectangle the width and depth of the jacket pocket. I only leave about an eighth of an inch showing. The result is a clean crisp look that is subtle but let's people know that you know what's up.


If you would like to venture a little farther from a plain white hankie, before you are ready for silk, Carl (shirtmaven on AAAC) of Cego, has some very affordable pocket squares, including a very nice selection of subtle cotton and linen squares.
Cego's store front is .

I have found Carl to be a true gentleman and a pleasure to deal with. He has always replied to my PMs promptly, and has quickly shipped the items I have ordered.
(And though I will never take it upon myself to speak for another man's policy, he _has _been known to give special consideration to AAAC members, who contact him first via this site.)


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

PJC in NoVa said:


> I just use a penknife or a small pair of scissors on those odd occasions when my alterations tailor forgets to remove the sealing stitches. Wielded with ordinary care, a small blade or scissors will open up a pocket mouth with no damage to the garment.


This.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

PJC in NoVa said:


> I just use a penknife or a small pair of scissors on those odd occasions when my alterations tailor forgets to remove the sealing stitches. Wielded with ordinary care, a small blade or scissors will open up a pocket mouth with no damage to the garment.


I opened up pockets this way for years until I recently splurged $1.95 for a seam ripper at Wal-Mart. I wish I had bought one of these little puppies years ago.

Cruiser


----------



## JaredC (Dec 30, 2009)

I opened a pocket today with a giant pair of kitchen scissors. It was sort of like trying to drive a finishing nail with a sledgehammer, but nothing bad happened. You can do it.


----------



## 10gallonhat (Dec 13, 2009)

Just rip it with your hands, it doesn't matter.

As far as the square, I don't like doing white unless it's something quite formal. Just get any color square that's different from your shirt/tie color and throw it in there. I'm also not a fan of the rectangle/tv fold (again, unless it's a formal event) and I'd highly recommend just stuffing it.


----------



## Wildblue (Oct 11, 2009)

I haven't been doing PS's for all that long, myself. At first, I was looking into the tightest, crispest folds, myself. I'm somewhat uptight person myself. However, I quickly realized that I can get away from the "uptight look" by doing a classical "poof" or "stuff" of the PS in the pocket, and this is what I end up doing almost all the time now. The key is to NOT look arranged.

If nothing else, it's SO much easier and quicker doing it that way, and I really like the overall look of it more than others.


----------



## JJoines (Mar 15, 2010)

I have to admit that I have started wearing a PS for the first time in my life a few weeks ago. The main reason that I am doing it is that I work at a company that is business casual all the time. I found that it has been pretty difficult to add much color to my outfits without wearing a tie. Enter the PS! I can now add a splash of color without buying a bunch of crazy shirts. I have gotten more comments about the PS then I ever expected.


----------



## paul winston (Jun 3, 2006)

During the production process the jacket pockets are basted closed. The last thing we do before delivering/shipping a garment is open the pockets. Every once in a while we forget to open the pockets. A customer called to find out if we could make a second edition of a jacket we had made for him about 40 years ago. It was a classic Russell Plaid and I told him there was no problem making another jacket. He said he wanted to have one change- he wanted real pockets. He had worn the jacket all these years with the pockets basted closed.
Paul Winston
Winston Tailors
www.chipp2.com
www.chipp2.com/blog/


----------



## YoungClayB (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Gaseous...here is a pic of what I am wearing today in case you wanted to see a pic of the PS method I described above. I dont think that its too formal...I use it all the time with suits and sportcoats alike.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

PJC in NoVa said:


> I just use a penknife or a small pair of scissors on those odd occasions when my alterations tailor forgets to remove the sealing stitches. Wielded with ordinary care, a small blade or scissors will open up a pocket mouth with no damage to the garment.


Umm...Wasn't me but (), I saw a friend inadvertently cut a small hole in a new coat, using a penknife to remove the tags from a sport coat. BTW, anyone want to buy nice sport coat, with a small tear in the left sleeve cuff(!)??


----------



## Checkerboard 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

YoungClayB said:


> Hi Gaseous...here is a pic of what I am wearing today in case you wanted to see a pic of the PS method I described above. I dont think that its too formal...I use it all the time with suits and sportcoats alike.


A nice start, yet I so dearly want to see a bit of a puff and perhaps a touch of color or texture on that 'square. Doing so, in my opinion, would exude an air of relaxed confidence about one's dressing.
To my eye, the meticulously pressed, tightly conformed bit of white that is showing casts a certain rigidity upon the entire outfit.


----------



## YoungClayB (Nov 16, 2009)

Checkerboard 13 said:


> A nice start, yet I so dearly want to see a bit of a puff and perhaps a touch of color or texture on that 'square. Doing so, in my opinion, would exude an air of relaxed confidence about one's dressing.
> To my eye, the meticulously pressed, tightly conformed bit of white that is showing casts a certain rigidity upon the entire outfit.


I think the rigidity is what I am after...my workplace is fairly casual and I dont want to come off as being too dandy by wearing puffs.

as far as color goes, I picked up a set of three cotton hankies from JAB that have some blue in them...looking forward to working those into the attire.


----------



## Steve Smith (Jan 12, 2008)

Well done, YoungClay. Simple, understated, elegant.


----------



## Checkerboard 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

YoungClayB said:


> I think the rigidity is what I am after...my workplace is fairly casual and I dont want to come off as being too dandy by wearing puffs.
> 
> as far as color goes, I picked up a set of three cotton hankies from JAB that have some blue in them...looking forward to working those into the attire.


Perhaps you might try a TV fold at some point.. Not a puff to it, 
but possibly just a bit more relaxed (and if worn with confidence, 
I would suggest you run little risk of being taken for a dandy):

....in fact, I believe "dandyism" may, to a certain degree, have more 
to do with ones bearing than with small affectations in one's attire. 
Witness, a plethora of puff, yet nary a dash of dandy:


----------



## YoungClayB (Nov 16, 2009)

Steve Smith said:


> Well done, YoungClay. Simple, understated, elegant.


Thanks Steve...appreciate it.



Checkerboard 13 said:


> ....in fact, I believe "dandyism" may, to a certain degree, have more
> to do with ones bearing than with small affectations in one's attire.
> Witness, a plethora of puff, yet nary a dash of dandy:


That guy looks mean...I suspect he could wear a tutu and nobody would question him. lol

So, we've established that I like cotton squares...one problem that I have been having is keeping the square in place so that a uniform width of the sqaure is visible at the top of the pocket. I'm much less concerned about this with casual sportcoats (and I often wear a not so harshly pressed TV fold), but with a suit, I want it to be perfect. The problem I've found is that the bottom of the pocket is flat and the top of the pocket is slanted...so last night I happened to have an old NASCAR ticket laying around, so I stuck it in my suit jacket pocket, made sure that it was seated in the bottom of the pocket and then used a pencil to mark the slope of the top of the pocket on the paper ticket. I then used the ticket as a guide and ended up with this fold.

Has anyone else ever done anything like this? I have to say, I've been wearing my jacket and moving around alot today and the square hasnt moved. I would definitely recommend this for the OP...you never know what could happen at an event like this...dancing, lots of mingling, etc and you dont want to get caught screwing around with your pocket square trying to keep your pocket from "eating it".


----------



## Master-Classter (Jan 22, 2009)

I'd suggest a simple white or even cream cotton or linen square, like a tv fold.

I _would_ suggest also wearing it a few times before the actual event as I found when I first started wearing PS's, I was constantly distracted myself by looking at it out of the corner of my eye and fiddling with it every chance I got. So give yourself time to get used to it, otherwise it'll look like you're trying too hard (like you never wear PS's normally)

otherwise you could always neatly fold up a big fat benjamin as your PS. I find it always let's others know I "know what's up"...


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

Folding a TV Square:



.


----------



## dv_indian (Mar 7, 2010)

YoungClayB said:


> I started wearing a pocket square recently. I held off for some time because I just couldn't bring myself to wear a silk square. I am sure that I'll pick up some silk squares eventually but I started out with plain white cotton hankies -folded and pressed into a rectangle the width and depth of the jacket pocket. I only leave about an eighth of an inch showing. The result is a clean crisp look that is subtle but let's people know that you know what's up.


This is cool. I have thought about doing this as well but didn't know if doing so was a sartorial faux paus.


----------



## mlongano (Feb 3, 2010)

paul winston said:


> He had worn the jacket all these years with the pockets basted closed.
> Paul Winston


Now that is funny!


----------



## Serenus (Jun 19, 2009)

I would actually NOT recommend just ripping the pocket open. Taking it out with a stitch ripper is very easy, and at any rate, the stitch ripper can come in handy for other reasons -- for example, removing the labels from the pocket squares that you buy (though sometimes this can have its own hazards, since you run the risk of ripping through the stitching that is holding the rolled edge of the square in place...)

If you are new to the PS thing, I agree with the above posts that you the TV fold is an excellent place to go. Also if you are unsure about matching stuff, just buy a bunch of solid squares; they come in VERY handy.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

Alright Mr. Kabbaz, that is just too cool. :aportnoy:



Alexander Kabbaz said:


> Folding a TV Square:
> 
> .


----------



## brettski (Dec 13, 2009)

I love the way the TV square looks...clean and elegant.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
+1. Pretty much the only fold I use, when wearing a pocket square. While I have experimented with other folds, I always go back to the TV fold, before leaving the house!


----------



## Checkerboard 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

YoungClayB said:


> That guy looks mean...I suspect he could wear a tutu and nobody would question him. lol


"That guy" had an acceptably successful career. Rose to one of the higher positions in his field. Almost always wore a pocket square, and once he overcame the timidity of youth, always wore it in a rather grand puff. 
I can not tell you whether the pocket square was at all key to his success, but it certainly did not appear to hinder him.

While "mean" may or may not have been an appropriate description, he most definitely did have a certain steadfast conviction to his character. It perhaps, as you suggest, might have aided him in avoiding the brand of "dandy."

Indeed his early display of the pocket square was much less flamboyant:








(Appears perhaps to be a TV fold.)

A pocket square is a very nice finishing touch. 
I sincerely believe that few others (than those of us who wear them) actually even notice them. I think they _do _perceive that something looks nice about a persons attire, but are possibly unable to actually define what it is. If that is true, then it would seem to follow that as long as one did not go to extremes with either the fold or the color, the risk of being branded a dandy might be minimal.

Enjoy wearing yours. Perhaps you could post another photo when you try out one of the colors you've acquired.

(And forgive me for not being able to produce a photograph of the gentleman wearing a tutu. The image below is the closest that I am aware of.)










And I believe you're right. I doubt he had any difficulties with the neighborhood bullies, even in that attire.


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

is there some rule of thumb I should follow with regards to PS color matching tie and/or shirt color? i've read that if you're going to match a tie color you should match the secondary color, but not exactly. but what about matching the shirt? also, is it ok to go with a silk tie and silk PS or should I have contrasting fabrics?


----------



## 10gallonhat (Dec 13, 2009)

gaseousclay said:


> is there some rule of thumb I should follow with regards to PS color matching tie and/or shirt color? i've read that if you're going to match a tie color you should match the secondary color, but not exactly. but what about matching the shirt? also, is it ok to go with a silk tie and silk PS or should I have contrasting fabrics?


Don't match it at all, or match the secondary color, although if you are matching any color a non-solid square looks better. Don't ever match the tie perfectly (ie. blue shirt, red tie, red square), it looks, for lack of a better word, stupid. Matching fabrics is fine, the only "rule" most people follow is a white linen TV fold if wearing with a dinner jacket although other solid silks can be acceptable if done correctly.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

a!!!!1 said:


> Don't ever match the tie perfectly (ie. blue shirt, red tie, red square), it looks, for lack of a better word, stupid.


It's unlikely that anyone but a clothing hobbyist would think that and how many of those does the average person encounter in a day?

Of course I think it's stupid to ride any motorcycle but a Harley-Davidson. And I think it's stupid to drive a Camaro instead of a Mustang. I also think it's stupid to wear brown shoes with a gray suit. Actually my point is that beauty is in the eye of the beholder and an awful lot of people like matching pocket squares and ties. I don't care for it but that doesn't mean that it looks stupid any more than wearing brown shoes with a gray suit looks stupid.

Why not just say that as a clothing enthusiast you don't think it looks good and leave words like stupid out of the equation?

Cruiser


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

a!!!!1 said:


> Just rip it with your hands, it doesn't matter.





eagle2250 said:


> Umm...Wasn't me but (), I saw a friend inadvertently cut a small hole in a new coat, using a penknife to remove the tags from a sport coat. BTW, anyone want to buy nice sport coat, with a small tear in the left sleeve cuff(!)??





Serenus said:


> I would actually NOT recommend just ripping the pocket open. Taking it out with a stitch ripper is very easy, and at any rate, the stitch ripper can come in handy for other reasons -- for example, removing the labels from the pocket squares that you buy (though sometimes this can have its own hazards, since you run the risk of ripping through the stitching that is holding the rolled edge of the square in place...)


I find that if you are careful, you can remove the basting with no tool, and no ripping. You need to slowly work one end until the stitch works out. Ideally, the basting should snap if ripped, but I have seen too much tension again and again when removing it that I knew the lining would have ripped if yanked quickly.

Also, I consider it the most correct way to remove it, since using a ripper will leave portions of thread within the lining. That may not be a major thing to most, but it feels nice to have the whole string when I'm done and know nothing is left behind.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

JaredC said:


> I opened a pocket today with a giant pair of kitchen scissors. It was sort of like trying to drive a finishing nail with a sledgehammer, but nothing bad happened. You can do it.


Funny you should say that, I use a sledgehammer to open mine.


----------



## Virtuti (Apr 11, 2010)

The most simple and elegant way to wear a pocket square or handkerchief is to wear it as a small puff coming out of your pocket, just catch the square in the middle, hold it pull the edges down and then just put it in your pocket. Prince Charles wears them like that.


----------



## YoungClayB (Nov 16, 2009)

Virtuti said:


> The most simple and elegant way to wear a pocket square or handkerchief is to wear it as a small puff coming out of your pocket, just catch the square in the middle, hold it pull the edges down and then just put it in your pocket. Prince Charles wears them like that.


Tis true, but I am neither British or a prince. I catch enough hell from my co-workers for my simple fold...they would have a field day if I wore something like that...not that I dont think it looks good. I am just saying that I feel like I am already pushing the envelope on what is considered "going to far" in my workplace.

Just yesterday, I ran into a former manager of mine at lunch and he said "whats up with the handkercheif? You are a dork." It was playful ribbing, but as we all know...a lot of truth is said in jest.


----------



## Virtuti (Apr 11, 2010)

I am not a Prince either, I am a simple student and armiger. It doesn't stop me from wearing handkerchiefs, as long as you believe that you look good and like the way you dress yourself then just do it you won't get bullied for having your own style.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Checkerboard 13 said:


> The stitching holding the pocket closed is merely basting. If you gently pull the pocket open you will see the thread (most likely white) inside. It will be longish lengths, rather than tight stitches. Cut it and be free! (A seam ripper is indeed a good idea.)
> 
> are some pocket square folds (from, I believe, a supporter of AAAC.)


Those are great presentation of pocket square folds, and not only a supporter of the site, but the maker of the Official AskAndy Pocket Square!!

Also I demonstrate three pocket square fold on the Wealth TV program which is now viewable from the Home Page. The show is 22 minutes long and the pocket square demo is in the middle or so.


----------



## Srynerson (Aug 26, 2005)

a!!!!1 said:


> Don't match it at all, or match the secondary color, although if you are matching any color a non-solid square looks better. Don't ever match the tie perfectly (ie. blue shirt, red tie, red square), it looks, for lack of a better word, stupid.





Virtuti said:


>


Looks awfully close to matching all the colors of the tie to me (just slightly darker blue in the PS) . . . .


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

Virtuti said:


> The most simple and elegant way to wear a pocket square or handkerchief is to wear it as a small puff coming out of your pocket, just catch the square in the middle, hold it pull the edges down and then just put it in your pocket. Prince Charles wears them like that.


what color is Prince Charles' shirt? is that lilac or blue?


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

gaseousclay said:


> what color is Prince Charles' shirt? is that lilac or blue?


It's a pale blue with stripes. The stripes on the shirt are the same scale as on the suit, a combination not usually recommended.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Matt S said:


> It's a pale blue with stripes. The stripes on the shirt are the same scale as on the suit, a combination not usually recommended.


Yet HRH does it with some frequency, and mostly to good effect.


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

can anyone recommend a pocket square to go with this silver/pink tie?


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

I would wear this one:



But this may be more to your preference:


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

ZachGranstrom said:


> *When I was first wearing PS*,I would often do the same thing. However, now that I'm older and more daring, I personally like to go with a nicely colored PS.


You're like 19, right? So what did those silk snotters look like when you _were first wearing a PS_? Something with a Jonas Brothers theme perhaps?

Click, new topic.

A long time ago, when taking a suit to a certain dry cleaner here in Yankee Doodleville, you got it returned with a white cotton square in the pocket. When removing the square you found it to be only an inch or so deep with the bottom stapled to a card imprinted with the dry cleaner's name. I think now that this was/is a fabulous idea. You come up with whatever crazy fold you like, snip off most of the part that goes in the pocket and staple or sew it to something solid like cardboard and shove it in. The fold never unravels and the thing stays in place all day and is super easy to insert.

And, Zach, it would work even with those Hannah Montana squares.
​


----------



## Checkerboard 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

Peak and Pine said:


> A long time ago, when taking a suit to a certain dry cleaner here in Yankee Doodleville, you got it returned with a white cotton square in the pocket. When removing the square you found it to be only an inch or so deep with the bottom stapled to a card imprinted with the dry cleaner's name. I think now that this was/is a fabulous idea. You come up with whatever crazy fold you like, snip off most of the part that goes in the pocket and staple or sew it to something solid like cardboard and shove it in. The fold never unravels and the thing stays in place all day and is super easy to insert.
> ​


The best part about it is that it saves closet space, leaving more room for a nice collection of clip-on ties.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

Checkerboard 13 said:


> The best part about it is that it saves closet space, leaving more room for a nice collection of clip-on ties.


Those take a great deal of room. Waste of space.

Best just to have your shirtmaker sew a shaped piece of silk to the front of your shirt.


----------



## Checkerboard 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> Those take a great deal of room. Waste of space.
> 
> Best just to have your shirtmaker sew a shaped piece of silk to the front of your shirt.


Pity it couldn't merely be silkscreened on. There exists such elegance in simplicity.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Checkerboard 13 said:


> The best part about it is that it saves closet space, leaving more room for a nice collection of clip-on ties.





Alexander Kabbaz said:


> Those take a great deal of room. Waste of space.
> 
> Best just to have your shirtmaker sew a shaped piece of silk to the front of your shirt.


Go ahead, mock my ideas. But you didn't laugh when I was back-packing medical supplies into Biafra, or getting that little girl out of that well in Oklahoma. I think I did one of those things. Maybe not. I really don't remember.​


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

Peak and Pine said:


> You're like 19, right? So what did those silk snotters look like when you _were first wearing a PS_? Something with a Jonas Brothers theme perhaps?
> 
> And, Zach, it would work even with those Hannah Montana squares.
> ​


I know I'm young, but I was raised deeply religious, so I started wearing suits about 3-4times a week by age 9. And I think I was 11 years old when I first started wearing PS, so I like to think I'm pretty seasoned when it comes to suits and PS. However, now that you mention it, a Hannah Montana PS does seem pretty nice now. Maybe I'll go to the girl section of a department store to find one.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

I knew you'd come through, Zach. (I count you among the shrinking few who seem to get the crap I peddle here.)​


----------



## Checkerboard 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

Peak and Pine said:


> I knew you'd come through, Zach. (I count you among the shrinking few who seem to get the crap I peddle here.)​


You could show your appreciation by telling him where to get the best price on that Hannah square.. or selling him one of yours for a couple of dollars.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Checkerboard 13 said:


> You could show your appreciation by telling him where to get the best price on that Hannah square.. or selling him one of yours for a couple of dollars.


Can't sell nothin'. Only do trades now. You'll understand if you check out the mess I just got myself into in the Thrift Exchange thread. It's not pretty. But thank you for your suggestion of teenage largess.
​


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Well, here's another point of view that no one here seems to agree with: I like a white hanky that I can actually use if the situation warrants it. Examples would include polishing my glasses, offering it to a blubbering lady, mopping my brow, and covering my orifices if a sneeze is coming on too quickly for me to reach my snot-rag. Not for general nose-blowing. Then, stuffed back in the breast pocket, and fiddled with later if necessary.

One of the most elegant things I've ever seen is an old b&w newsreel of FDR, giving a speech on a hot day. He made a point and while the crowd was cheering he pulled out his hanky, mopped his brow, stuffed it back in, and then went back to his speech. Haberdashery in action!


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

The Rambler said:


> Well, here's another point of view that no one here seems to agree with: I like a white hanky that I can actually use if the situation warrants it. Examples would include polishing my glasses, offering it to a blubbering lady, mopping my brow, and covering my orifices if a sneeze is coming on too quickly for me to reach my snot-rag. Not for general nose-blowing. Then, stuffed back in the breast pocket, and fiddled with later if necessary.
> 
> One of the most elegant things I've ever seen is an old b&w newsreel of FDR, giving a speech on a hot day. He made a point and while the crowd was cheering he pulled out his hanky, mopped his brow, stuffed it back in, and then went back to his speech. Haberdashery in action!


I like using my hanky, too. Except I'm a bit OCD, so I usually use my Hanky for wiping down chairs, wiping the door handles, and wiping stuff off my clothes.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

The Rambler said:


> Well, here's another point of view that no one here seems to agree with: I like a white hanky that I can actually use if the situation warrants it. Examples would include polishing my glasses, offering it to a blubbering lady, mopping my brow, and covering my orifices if a sneeze is coming on too quickly for me to reach my snot-rag. Not for general nose-blowing. Then, stuffed back in the breast pocket, and fiddled with later if necessary.
> 
> One of the most elegant things I've ever seen is an old b&w newsreel of FDR, giving a speech on a hot day. He made a point and while the crowd was cheering he pulled out his hanky, mopped his brow, stuffed it back in, and then went back to his speech. Haberdashery in action!


No disagreement with your style ... but ...

The gentleman generally uses his square for its purpose and uses the white hank from his inside or side pocket for whimpering cast-aside members of the distaff.

​
Besides, that allows haberdashers like me to make two sales rather than one. :devil:


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

AK: check. It's just me.


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

ZachGranstrom said:


> I like using my hanky, too. Except I'm a bit OCD, so I usually use my Hanky for wiping down chairs, wiping the door handles, and wiping stuff off my clothes.:icon_smile_big:


you're not Niles Crane are you? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

gaseousclay said:


> you're not Niles Crane are you? :icon_smile_big:


No. But I have been often compared to him.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Cavebear58 (Jan 31, 2010)

YoungClayB said:


> Hi Gaseous...here is a pic of what I am wearing today in case you wanted to see a pic of the PS method I described above. I dont think that its too formal...I use it all the time with suits and sportcoats alike.


Uber smart, but taking photos of yourself in the Gents? Just take care the boss doesn't walk in! :icon_smile_wink:

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## YoungClayB (Nov 16, 2009)

Cavebear58 said:


> Uber smart, but taking photos of yourself in the Gents? Just take care the boss doesn't walk in! :icon_smile_wink:
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


haha...yeah. My boss is a well dressed fellow himself. I am sure its only a matter of time before our paths cross on this forum...could get awkward...maybe I will change my username/location. lol


----------



## Cavebear58 (Jan 31, 2010)

I watched a youtube video the other week in which the 'style consultant' recommended going to a fabric shop and buying 12" lengths of any fabric you like. They usually sell 12" but the full width of the cloth.

Then, when you get home, just fold one corner over diagonally to the other side of the strip to make a 12" square. Cut with scissors and you have a 12" x 12" pocket square. Fold it sensibly and the edges don't need any stitching.

I now have a little collection (that will grow) of red, blue with white polka dots, pale blue, navy blue, antique gold, and purple.

Very easy and most satisfying to see the results. They are also quite light weight so don't bulk the pocket as much and, so far, most have cost less than £1 each.



Best wishes, Graham.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Cavebear: don't know about England, but here in the US, the office mensroom mirror snap of a sharp self-conscious looking young man is a recognized genre. _cf._ the recent "iGent style photo," in b/w, on the Trad wayw? for a beautiful example.


----------



## philidor (Nov 19, 2009)

Virtuti said:


> The most simple and elegant way to wear a pocket square or handkerchief is to wear it as a small puff coming out of your pocket, just catch the square in the middle, hold it pull the edges down and then just put it in your pocket. Prince Charles wears them like that.


I personally wouldn't go with a poof. Either a simple square or triangle should do. I like the tie in the last picture. In the second picture he went wild with a yellow and bright red. Nothing wrong with wild however.


----------



## 10gallonhat (Dec 13, 2009)

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> No disagreement with your style ... but ...
> 
> The gentleman generally uses his square for its purpose and uses the white hank from his inside or side pocket for whimpering cast-aside members of the distaff.
> 
> ...


I agree with this, there's a difference between handkerchiefs and pocket squares. A lot of places sell white hankies for quite cheap and it's the best way to go.



The Rambler said:


> Cavebear: don't know about England, but here in the US, the office mensroom mirror snap of a sharp self-conscious looking young man is a recognized genre. _cf._ the recent "iGent style photo," in b/w, on the Trad wayw? for a beautiful example.


I thought it was called the "myspace shot." :teacha:


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

just quoting Luftvier's title


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

philidor said:


> I personally wouldn't go with a poof. Either a simple square or triangle should do. I like the tie in the last picture. In the second picture he went wild with a yellow and bright red. Nothing wrong with wild however.


Many risible comments suggest themselves, but I will confine myself to reminding you that that's the Royal poof you're talkin about there.


----------



## jamz (Mar 6, 2010)

I wore a pocket square for the first time in my life Monday, on the first day of a new job. Might as well start out with a bang! TV fold, a bit angled, but that was okay, I kinda liked the way it looked all kitty-cornered in there.



No comments, but no one would have commented on the new guy's style of dress anyway. All the (non-medical) gents there seem to like wearing suits. Never seen anyone (again other than medical staff) not in a tie, even the lower level IT guys. Tomorrow I'm pushing the envelope by going with Chinos, BB shirt and tie and old J crew jacket, but that's only because I am going to get really dirty in a file room.


----------



## Checkerboard 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

jamz said:


> I wore a pocket square for the first time in my life Monday, on the first day of a new job. Might as well start out with a bang! TV fold, a bit angled, but that was okay, I kinda liked the way it looked all kitty-cornered in there.
> 
> 
> 
> No comments, but no one would have commented on the new guy's style of dress anyway. All the (non-medical) gents there seem to like wearing suits. Never seen anyone (again other than medical staff) not in a tie, even the lower level IT guys. Tomorrow I'm pushing the envelope by going with Chinos, BB shirt and tie and old J crew jacket, but that's only because I am going to get really dirty in a file room.


Looks good.
Friday's task will be to work on that tie dimple!


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

anti-dimple here.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

The Rambler said:


> I will confine myself to reminding you that that's the Royal poof you're talkin about there.


Which at the end of the day smells no better than anybody else's poof. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## Checkerboard 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

The Rambler said:


> anti-dimple here.


You might want to work on that!


----------



## Checkerboard 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

Cruiser said:


> Which at the end of the day smells no better than anybody else's poof. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Cruiser


I'm not sure you're familiar with the term, as used in the British context.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Checkerboard 13 said:


> I'm not sure you're familiar with the term, as used in the British context.


Yes, I'm familiar with the term as used in the British context and I'm not gonna go there. I was just making an American joke about the fascination with royalty.

Cruiser


----------



## jamz (Mar 6, 2010)

Checkerboard 13 said:


> Looks good.
> Friday's task will be to work on that tie dimple!


usually the dimples are in good shape, but that tie was new and so thick and voluptuous, I didn't have the heart to tweak it much.

Today is not bad though, also a new tie...


----------



## Shirtmaven (Jan 2, 2004)

I usually cut pocket squares smaller then handkerchiefs.

though the handkerchiefs can double as pocket squares,
the fabric on handkerchiefs, should be a lightweight linen.
If cotton, then it should be a batiste weight. 
most shirting is treated with resins or is too tightly woven to absorb perspiration or the contents from a sneeze


----------

